# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة خاصة للاستاذة صفاء عطاالله "مراقب قسم القصة والشعر"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بالأصالة عن نفسي وبالنيابة عن كل أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

أتوجه بخالص التهنئة للأستاذة صفاء عطاالله مراقب قسم القصة والشعر 

لحصول سيادتها على درجة الماجستير في قسم اللغة العربية بكلية الآداب - جامعة الزقازيق 

بتقدير إمتياز مع تبادل الرسالة مع الجامعات العربية والأجنبية والتوصية بطبع الرسالة على نفقة الجامعة 

مع تمنياتنا لسيادتها بالمزيد من النجاح والتقدم والرقي 

وبهذه المناسبة نتقدم لها بجزيل الشكر على المشاركات المتميزة التي تثري المنتدى وبصفة خاصة قسم القصة والشعر 

مع خالص دعواتنا لها بالتوفيق والسداد

 :T W (23):

----------


## عاصم

ألف مبروك لحضرتك وعقبال الدكتوراه

 :G10:  :G10:  :G10:  :G10:

----------


## لارين

ألف مبروك لحضرتك ودعواتنا بالنجاح الدائم

 :Tulips2:

----------


## Said.selim

الف مليون مبروك للدكتورة الغاليه صفاء مع تمنياتنا بدوام التفوق والنجاح وبعدين ده كان متوقع يعنى فضل من الله

----------


## اسراء الماحى

ألف مبرووووووووووووووك دكتورة صفاء على الماجستير وعقبال الدكتوراه ان شاء الله  :S22:  :Withlove:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ألف مبروك دكتورة / صفاء مع خالص تمنياتنا القلبية بمزيد من النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

أشكركم جميعا على التهنئة الرقيقة 

أستاذة إسراء أتمنى لك التوفيق وعقبالك يا قمر 

أستاذ هيثم شكرا تهنئتك الرقيقة وأتمنى لحضرتك السعادة الدائمة

 :Withlove:

----------

